# hemp seeds - pros & cons



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I was just introduced to hemp seeds aka hemp hearts & love them (except for the price ) I don't know if the good effects I've been feeling are due to the placebo effect or if the seeds are doing me some good re. appetite, energy & blood sugar. 

Please tell me about your experience with them. Also how much to take. The handout at the store said 5 tablespoons - I've been taking 3 on my oatmeal or yogurt.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Hemp seeds???? Well, I ate some hemp brownies once. That was something I don't want to repeat. Worse than an LSD trip.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Pros = catch a buzz
Cons = munchies and stupid behavior....and maybe getting arrested.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I was thinking of adding hemp seeds to our smoothies but haven't yet, I'll let you know. 

I also saw that someone is making hemp milk but I don't know if it is just available in our area? I think the company started here but I'll have to check that out. 

p.s. hemp seeds do not have THC in them, you are not going to be getting high and are perfectly legal - well you can't grow hemp in the usa but can import it.


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

morningstar said:


> I was thinking of adding hemp seeds to our smoothies but haven't yet, I'll let you know.
> 
> I also saw that someone is making hemp milk but I don't know if it is just available in our area? I think the company started here but I'll have to check that out.
> 
> p.s. hemp seeds do not have THC in them, you are not going to be getting high and are perfectly legal - well you can't grow hemp in the usa but can import it.


A truckdriver cooking w/ hemp oil WILL test positive in a DOT random drug test. Said he was doing it for his back pain...


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Wis Bang said:


> A truckdriver cooking w/ hemp oil WILL test positive in a DOT random drug test. Said he was doing it for his back pain...


um, did it ever occur to you they might have been smoking a little something something and blamed it on the "cooking oil" for the back pain? I had an employee tell me once that it was their boyfriend and it was only a contact drug reading, I don't know maybe it was, but people "say" all sorts of things when drug tests turn up positive. I have heard that if you eat poppy seed muffins it might show up in a drug test but it always seemed like an old wise tale to me, so I guess I'm not totally ruling out his cooking oil tale, but I guess I am suspicious. 

I guess I'll have to track down hemp seed information but it was always my understand that there is no THC in hemp seeds. There are a ton of hemp seed products sold locally here and there are booths at the farmers market specifically made with hemp products and I've never heard of anyone, ever, getting any sort of "high" from it. Maybe the people eating the products are already high though , who knows.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

morningstar said:


> I have heard that if you eat poppy seed muffins it might show up in a drug test but it always seemed like an old wise tale to me, so I guess I'm not totally ruling out his cooking oil tale, but I guess I am suspicious.


The poppy seed thing is completely true... I've never ingested an illegal drug in my life and received a questionable reading on a urine test for work. Luckily for me, I had plenty of witnesses at work who saw me with a poppyseed bagel for breakfast each morning and that I often brought in loaves of lemon poppyseed bread to share with my employees. I haven't had to take a drug test since that time but if I needed to, then I would definitely lay off the seeds for a few weeks.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

When urine tests became the "in" thing for employment about 20 yrs ago in NYC, we all learned the dangers of poppyseed bagels!!! ldc


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a driver come up positive from buttered poppy seed rolls eack morning, it showed on his pre-employment test. We knew the doctor was looking for him but his explanation meant we were told he was negative...


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I'm not worried about urine tests (I work at home) & I know that hemp & marijuana are 2 different plants. 

I just want to make sure I'm not wasting my money - the seeds are pricey. I do seem to have more energy & I'm not craving the foods that mess up my blood sugar. Is the benefit from the hemp seeds or all in my head? Are there any bad side effects I should be on the lookout for? And I don't mean getting high! :bash:

This is one of the few health food supplements I've tried that I actually like. It tastes good & has a nice chewy texture.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is quite possible that you are feeling better from some of the QUALITIES in the hemp that could be attained in another, less expensive way.
Do some searching online and see if you can find the active components in the hempseed that are workign on your body and see if you can get those thing somewhere else.
Is it Vit. B? Or minerlas etc.. and could you get that from a cup of nettle tea etc.. that would cost near to nothing.
There is nothing that is just in the hemp that cannot be found somwhere else.
Hemp is just the hot new thing.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I'm not worried about urine tests (I work at home) & I know that hemp & marijuana are 2 different plants. 

I just want to make sure I'm not wasting my money - the seeds are pricey. I do seem to have more energy & I'm not craving the foods that mess up my blood sugar. Is the benefit from the hemp seeds or all in my head? Are there any bad side effects I should be on the lookout for? And I don't mean getting high! :bash:

This is one of the few health food supplements I've tried that I actually like. It tastes good & has a nice chewy texture.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been eating hemp seeds, too. Yes, they are pricey. They help me maintain a good blood sugar level, though. They taste fine. Hemp milk is bland, but palatable. It's great for using in recipes instead of milk, which I'm allergic to.

But you sure have to put up with a lot of comments if you use them in your diet, eh?


----------

